# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  NSW applications have passed 300MW limit

## Spider Webb

hi everyone, was looking into getting solar and found this on the NSW Gov Industry & Investment website. Looks like applications have hit 334MW with 222MW connected as of 11th March, so anyone applying now might not be eligible for the scheme.
Check out the faq link below for more info. *19. What if I'm considering purchasing solar panels?* 
If you are thinking about purchasing solar panels, you could consider asking for a refundable deposit. In the event that the cap is reached prior to your system being installed, this will provide you with the opportunity to reconsider your investment without risking a financial loss. Given the large number of applications pending connection, it might be some time before it becomes clear when the cap will be reached.
It is advisable that you consider all the factors when thinking about purchasing a solar system.  As applications to connect have passed the 300 MW level, customers applying to connect now may not be eligible for the Scheme.  NSW Solar Bonus Scheme - frequently asked questions | Industry & Investment NSW

----------


## nww1969

334mw is really nothing.
Vales point power station runs two 660mw generating units.
We still need to plonk plenty more panels on roofs if we want 100% renewable's. 
Might be time to stop all rebates and just see how much these systems are
without government interference.

----------


## Bloss

> 334mw is really nothing.
> Vales point power station runs two 660mw generating units.
> We still need to plonk plenty more panels on roofs if we want 100% renewable's. 
> Might be time to stop all rebates and just see how much these systems are
> without government interference.

  Stop rebates now and you will simply kill the solar renewable industry. Better to stop the >$9b annual subsidies we pay to support fossil fuels in Australia (nearly all of which goes to overseas huge companies) (read this for details for the nerds or wonks like me http://www.treasury.gov.au/contentit...ContentID=1951 ) and re-direct to renewables.

----------


## woodbe

> Better to stop the >$9b annual subsidies we pay to support fossil fuels in Australia (nearly all of which goes to overseas huge companies) (read this for details for the nerds or wonks like me Press Release No. 1 2011 - 2010 Tax Expenditures Statement ) and re-direct to renewables.

  Hey Bloss, that's interesting, what section of the report are those subsidies in, and what are they called? 
woodbe.

----------


## nww1969

Bloss I read an article somewhere recently that said without the rebates the systems 
would not be much dearer and within a short period of time could be cheaper due to 
the systems advancements. 
Im all for eradicating coal fired power stations as I live near one and have watched 
the environmental vandalism they get away with, or I  should say hide under
 government legislation called "Critical infrastructure"

----------


## Bloss

> Hey Bloss, that's interesting, what section of the report are those subsidies in, and what are they called? 
> woodbe.

  http://www.treasury.gov.au/documents..._Chapter_1.pdf  page 11 - Fuel and Energy $8473m .  .  . ie: about $9b BTW - stopping all subsidies worldwide (around $550b!) would reduce greenhouse gas emissions by around 7%! And that's not some greenie claim, but the International Energy Agency http://www.iea.org/files/energy_subsidies_slides.pdf

----------


## Bloss

Getting to what is called 'parity' in Australia will probably be around 2017 or so, but very technology dependent and lots of variables.
 Bit off-post . . .

----------

